# An interesting building in Hong Kong



## 10025 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

i've seen it somewhere before...

it is cool though


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

foster foster foster. ><


----------



## deep sea buildings (Sep 11, 2002)

the top looks like a football stadium. quite interesting though.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Institute of Surveyors Visit :
http://www.hkis.org.hk/hkis/html_jo/events_others_details.jsp?item_id=76


----------



## Ultros (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, it looks stunning in that last shot! I like it overall!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks good. Is it just a condo building? The one beside it on the left in the second picture looks great too.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

any night shot?


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

this building is being converted into 5-star hotel (the original plan was a residental tower)


----------



## deep sea buildings (Sep 11, 2002)

i wonder what the back looks like?


----------



## xopranos (Aug 25, 2005)

AT NIGHT, THE BUILDING WILL CHANGE DIFFERENT COLOR, IT'S COLOURFUL AND BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

What looking towards Repulse Bay, This Foster's Shell always catch my sight..kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Backside :


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow that is massive.


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

Cool..


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*129 Repulse Bay *

Source : http://www.akaa.com.hk/night_5.html


----------

